
2011's hottest web technologies - tmeasday
http://bindle.me/bindles/297
======
videoappeal
>[Clojure] .. example of the emerging trend of evented, asynchronous backend
languages.

Clojure is not a great example of this, and certainly doesnt have any event
loop magic or async IO libraries built in. There is some in progress such as
Aleph etc.. . But hey another great example of people promoting shit they know
nothing about.

------
coffeescripter
There should be at least one storage technology on this list. Redis? MongoDB?
PostgreSQL? Riak? Cassandra?

~~~
mrweasel
Redis is right in the center, just below backbone.js.

I think the weird one is "Go". I don't see a lot of people using Go for
anything, let alone web stuff.

~~~
tmeasday
Oh, in his defence, I just added that.

That's fair about Go. The last 3 were a bit random, I was just trying to get a
bit more variety in there beyond the more mainstream stuff. I realise that Go
isn't really used by anyone, but it has had a bit of airtime simply due to it
being a Google tech (not to mention the authors). I guess I mean hottest in
the sense of most interesting to people.

------
joshguthrie
I should've downvoted this link because it omits MongoDB...but I took a Bindle
to the knee: <http://bindle.me/bindles/304>

I love this service, good job!

~~~
tmeasday
Hey thanks. I'm glad you like it.

